# Snow/Ice STorm Stories



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

What was your favorite Snow and Ice Storm? Please explain


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well sonny grab a chair while I regale you with all my plow stories ,


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It all started in in the last millennium. When the Earth was young and we got snow all winter long. The first yr plowing we had a Blizzard and it dropped 3 feet of snow over night.We had to learn quick on how to plow that much at once. Another time we had 40 inches of the wet stuff over night and we went from thrusday morning to sunday night to clean everything up. And in 01 we got 7 feet of snow in 5 days by this time we were good at plowing and the lots we did had no more than 6 inches in them at any time. In 06 we had our Oct. snow storm and it dropped 36 inched of snow over night I was one of the few who was out plowing becausr i'm to lazy to put my plow away and it just sits in the driveway all yr.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

A little more recent then old man grandview tales....Dec 5-6 2003 we had a low pressure system come up the coast drop about 10 inches in my area on the 5th, what made it cool during the morning of the 6th a upper level disturbance trailing the main system dump 5 inches in 2 hours. It was pretty watching the sky get real dark and snow like no 2morrow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

10 inch snows are a dime a dozen here!

By the way here you go.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;575040 said:


> 10 inch snows are a dime a dozen here!


2 inches of snow and then some rain, are more common here!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;575040 said:


> 10 inch snows are a dime a dozen here!
> 
> By the way here you go.


The great October blizzard, how i ever forgot about that is beyond me!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;575045 said:


> The great October blizzard, how i ever forgot about that is beyond me!


You dream in bed with your plow controller in your hand thinking about it!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;575055 said:


> You dream in bed with your plow controller in your hand thinking about it!


Well just like you, i always have my plow and controller ready to go!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow great stories guys!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Snow Day;575105 said:


> Wow great stories guys!


which one? Me plowing or tim with his controller in bed?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

great, now you got the old man going, hes not gonna stop posting the same 3 pics of the Oct storm


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snow Day;575105 said:


> Wow great stories guys!


Thanks man.........dont listen to that old guy, age has gotten to him. Local towns people have said he drives around with his plow on, and yells great blizzard of 77. He also has his pj's inside out!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;575112 said:


> He also has his pj's inside out!


Wow that sucks for PJ. sorry to hear that bud


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I remember the Blizzard of 77


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;575118 said:


> I remember the Blizzard of 77


Is that you doing some disco dancing?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;575150 said:


> Is that you doing some disco dancing?


its only a matter of time before he tells us it was when his father worked for.....(take it away GV)....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;575162 said:


> its only a matter of time before he tells us it was when his father worked for.....(take it away GV)....


dam right. Works for the town. Drove that 2 wheel Dodge the whole Blizzard


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;575168 said:


> dam right. Works for the town. Drove that 2 wheel Dodge the whole Blizzard


 LOL  

after seeing the same pics over and over, i tend to learn the stories with them as well


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;575170 said:


> LOL
> 
> after seeing the same pics over and over, i tend to learn the stories with them as well


Lol Gv should make a picture book......and dave you tell the stories of each pic to all the small school children.....You tell those stories so well!:salute:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No story 06 just more snow then you!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;575173 said:


> No story 06 just more snow then you!


Those nagging 2-4 ,3-6 snows


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

like my grandfather, guys your age get repetative...pretty soon youll ask enzo to sit on your knee to tell him about "the great storm of Oct 06". have him bring a bag of depends too.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;575184 said:


> like my grandfather, guys your age get repetative...pretty soon youll ask enzo to sit on your knee to tell him about "the great storm of Oct 06". have him bring a bag of depends too.


Back in the old days before your daddy was a glean in your grandpa eye...

We had this account that stiffed us ,so we plowed the lot one more time at no charge to them and the snow just happened to end up at the front door.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

now thats a new story. i like that one...tell me more grandpa GV


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Grandpa Gv has such great stories, we need one more!:bluebounc


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Plowing this lot once and all these cars where parked in it and the owner said if any car are there plow them in. So one night a bunch of cars were there so we plowed them in ,the only problem was they were part of a bus trip to Canada and had the ok from the lot owner to park there so they had to dig all their cars out.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;575197 said:


> Plowing this lot once and all these cars where parked in it and the owner said if any car are there plow them in. So one night a bunch of cars were there so we plowed them in ,the only problem was they were part of a bus trip to Canada and had the ok from the lot owner to park there so they had to dig all their cars out.


Lmao thats great, was it alot of snow?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;575199 said:


> Lmao thats great, was it alot of snow?


8 inches of wet if I remember


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;575200 said:


> 8 inches of wet if I remember


I would respond to that, but it would get deleted faster then i can type it!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Use to plow a train station and you had to get a hold on the track so you could plow the platform . It was 1,100 ft long and as wide as the plow 8ft. you had to plow everything on to the track . One i dropped the front tire onto the track and got stuck and the hold is good for 20 minutes and at the same time the 2nd track is live and all of a sudden a train comes flying down at 60 mph and snow flying everywhere,that's is when you needed the depends !


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

good stories GV. too bad you didnt have pictures to go with these lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It was tough carrying my Brownie camera in the truck


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;575202 said:


> Use to plow a train station and you had to get a hold on the track so you could plow the platform . It was 1,100 ft long and as wide as the plow 8ft. you had to plow everything on to the track . One i dropped the front tire onto the track and got stuck and the hold is good for 20 minutes and at the same time the 2nd track is live and all of a sudden a train comes flying down at 60 mph and snow flying everywhere,that's is when you needed the depends !


Oh boy, better double up on the depends!


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

hey gv when does the book come out? or better yet the movie? that would be a great training video!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

how's this for a training video. Way back in the 1980's before a lot of you guys were born. I was working for a company and one night the brake line broke so I was plowing the whole night with no brakes. So when we went to different lots I followed the boss and if I had to stop I had to drop the plow and hit the back of his truck to stop.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;575249 said:


> how's this for a training video. Way back in the 1980's before a lot of you guys were born. I was working for a company and one night the brake line broke so I was plowing the whole night with no brakes. So when we went to different lots I followed the boss and if I had to stop I had to drop the plow and hit the back of his truck to stop.


It's getting deep here and it's not snow. The funny part I've heard all of these stories already also.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

In Jan of 1999 Toronto called in the army, well Mel Lastman called them because, Nooooo Body else new the number. I thought there was Snoway they would call them but he's the Boss. tymusic


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JD Dave;575264 said:


> In Jan of 1999 Toronto called in the army, well Mel Lastman called them because, Nooooo Body else new the number. I thought there was Snoway they would call them but he's the Boss. tymusic


If that happen again, they will just call toby to bring the mega blade!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

More fire side stories from grandpa gv tonight please!!!!!!!:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;575521 said:


> More fire side stories from grandpa gv tonight please!!!!!!!:waving:


Ok. Everyone have their jammies on? Back in the Grunge days of the early 90's when guys wore flannels and didn't even plow. We had a Blizzard and it was snowing so hard you couldn't even see ,you weren't even sure your wipers were on. So anyway you would be making a pass and when you went to back you couldn't see where you just make the pass .So after 15 minutes of plowing I looked and I only plowed 10ft from the curb. But the pile on right was 3 ft deep .


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;575672 said:


> Ok. Everyone have their jammies on? Back in the Grunge days of the early 90's when guys wore flannels and didn't even plow. We had a Blizzard and it was snowing so hard you couldn't even see ,you weren't even sure your wipers were on. So anyway you would be making a pass and when you went to back you couldn't see where you just make the pass .So after 15 minutes of plowing I looked and I only plowed 10ft from the curb. But the pile on right was 3 ft deep .


What a sweet tale, thankyou grandpa GV Yet another tale from fire side chat with grandpa GV, tune in 2morrow for more plowing stories from grandpa!:waving:


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Wonder why grandpa has no stories of grandma riding with him plowing snow???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

hydro_37;576352 said:


> Wonder why grandpa has no stories of grandma riding with him plowing snow???


Grandma stayed home shearing sheep to make my flannel shirts so I had something to wear on those cold nights. Besides no room in the truck with grandpa's gf next to him!


----------

